
Hexgame - YeGoblynQueenne
https://andrewbelt.name/hexgame/
======
gus_massa
Nice.

[spoiler alert] I played a few games, and the problem is that the better
strategy is expanding reckless. (Perhaps trying to attack the smaller numbers
instead of the biggest numbers improve that a little.)

IIUC the growing is linear with your total population, so the best strategy is
just to get as much territory as possible to get as 10 as possible.

Perhaps the growing can be proportional to the sum of the vales of the
hexagons to a low power, like 1.5.

So if you have 5 tokens, you can conquest 5 hexagons and get 5/something
tokens each turn, or you can conquest 2 and split them in 2+3 and you will get
8/something tokens each turn, or keep them all in one hexagon and get
11/something tokens each turn.

(I'm not sure tat 1.5 is the best exponent. Perhaps something lower like 1.2.)

SO you have a tradeoff. You can not expand and use the exponent to get more
tokens, but they will be too concentrated and one you get to 10 you will get
no more tokes, or you can expand and get less tokens each time but you will
have more space to put them in the board.

Also, in the current version the AI must attack more! Usually the AI don't
attack so to win it's enough to surround the AI players and attack them
slowly.

------
DanBC
I _really_ love this. I'd pay a small amount if this was available on Android.

I particularly love that I think I'm good at it, when I'm probably not very
good.

